
Grad school is worse for public health than STDs - pdfernhout
https://www.benkuhn.net/grad
======
pdfernhout
Also on this theme of the need for graduate school reform:

Jeff Schmidt on the frustration of being ideologically disciplined in grad
school to not make waves -- and ways to resist:
[http://disciplinedminds.tripod.com/](http://disciplinedminds.tripod.com/)

David Goodstein on how the PhD system has been a collapsing pyramid scheme
since the 1970s (and is taking down peer review with it):
[http://www.its.caltech.edu/~dg/crunch_art.html](http://www.its.caltech.edu/~dg/crunch_art.html)

Philip Greenspun on sample bias in thinking academia is a good deal:
[http://philip.greenspun.com/careers/women-in-
science](http://philip.greenspun.com/careers/women-in-science)

An example of rampant academic financial exploitation in the humanities PhD
system: [https://www.villagevoice.com/2004/04/20/wanted-really-
smart-...](https://www.villagevoice.com/2004/04/20/wanted-really-smart-
suckers/)

Noam Chomsky on universities as complicit with power and filtering out those
who are non-conforming:
[https://chomsky.info/199710__/](https://chomsky.info/199710__/)

The Kept University on how corporate money and a quest for proprietary patents
and copyrights is distorting academic research:
[https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2000/03/the-
kep...](https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2000/03/the-kept-
university/306629/)

Freeman Dyson on the need for (likely suffering) heretics with or without
PhDs:
[http://www.exit109.com/~gosta/heretics.sht](http://www.exit109.com/~gosta/heretics.sht)

Richard Nelson Bolles on rethinking the mix of work, education, and leisure in
your life:
[https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/21098.The_Three_Boxes_of...](https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/21098.The_Three_Boxes_of_Life_and_How_to_Get_Out_of_Them)

